# Printserver installieren, wie geht das?



## gEnTi (6. September 2001)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen HP JetAdmin Printserver installiere??

Ich habe den HP2100 Printer mit integriertem Printserver...

Muss ich da auf dem Server im Netz rumschrauben?


----------



## Freaky (8. September 2001)

*hö ??*

hoi

hast du schon mal das handbuch ausgepackt ??
da steht alles drin um den drucker richtig zu betreiben


----------



## Freaky (8. September 2001)

*hey klasse !!!!*



> Man merkt gut dass diese Seite etwas für Dödeluser ist!!



hö ??? und was machst [size=+2]DU[/size]dann hier ???

also kollege....sehr gebildet bist du wohl net, bei dem ton den du anschlägst bekommst du bestimmt von jedem hilfe *hahahaha*
du hast ja sehr viele informationen in deinem post geschrieben, wahnsinnnn,
außerdem wie sollen wir [size=+2]"Dödeluser"[/size] wissen das du den printer geklaut hast und dir die software fehlt ???
hättest du das von anfang an richtig angeganen hätte ich dir auch ein paar tips geben können..aber wer gleich so kommt muß selber sehn wo er bleibt.

und deine geistesblitze 





> Schönes Foto, fast so schwul wie deine Antwort


 kannste ruhig für dich behalten, da ich dich nicht ein mal persönlich angegriffen habe, und das ich schwul sein soll, wußte ich bis eben auch nicht, danke !!!
du siehst andern leuten wohl schon an ob sie krank/schwul ect....steht ja auch bei jedem auf der stirn. *haha*

jo in dem sinne 

Freaky

suuuper er hat sein alten post gelöscht


----------



## gEnTi (9. September 2001)

Kann dir ja egal sein wenn ich ihn geklaut habe..

Und wenn ich so in den anderen Foren rumseh, schreibst du immer solches wirres Zeug....

Für das gibts ganz unten eine Sektion!

Mein Printserver ist ein 610 N.

Ich will nur allgemeine Infos, nicht speziell zu diesem Printserver...

Aber in der zwischenzeit, weis ich auch wies geht, auch ohne deine beknackten Kommentare...

Nur hab ich noch keine aktuelle Version von HP JetAdmin, aber nicht weiter wild, geht auch ohne


----------

